# Perception; resolve; patience; courage.



## Mots de Mat

Perception
Resolve
Patience
Courage

I've attempted to translate these words for a friend, but to no avail. I don't even no how or if I should conjugate it (or change the gender, etceteras).

I only need each word translated individually, if that helps (in other words, there is no context).

Multius gratias! (or, I think that's how you say it)


----------



## Mots de Mat

I believe that I've found two translations, however I'm still rather unsure.

Courage = Fidens (?)
Patientia = Patience (?)

Could someone please tell me if those are correct and what the other two words would be translated?

Many thanks.


----------



## Probo

Hello: You can translate a word like "water" (aqua-aquae) or "tree" (arbor-arboris) because they mean concrete things. But it's impossible to translate the words you say without any context. I'm sorry.


----------



## Mots de Mat

An example would be, "Test of Perception," "Test of Resolve," "Patience," and "Courage."

Does this help any?


----------



## Cagey

Mots de Mat said:


> An example would be, "Test of Perception," "Test of Resolve," "Patience," and "Courage."
> 
> Does this help any?



In _test of perception_ the Latin word for _perception_ takes a different form from that it would have as the subject of a sentence.  

I suggest that you look up the words in one of the dictionaries listed in the resources for this forum HERE. The first version of the Latin word will be in the form it takes as the subject of a sentence. 

If that form will not do, you should tell us what use you want to make of these words, so we can put them in the proper forms.


----------



## Mots de Mat

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cagey

Sorry.  I left out one very good source. 

I didn't realize that the Perseus site was not included in what I gave you.  The site seems to be down right now, but you could do a search for "Perseus lookup tool".  Included on the list will be an English to Latin option.  

(I was looking for the site at Tufts university, but the mirror site in Berlin may work better for you.)


----------



## Mots de Mat

It's quite alright, we all make mistakes, but thank you for the extra source. I presume that it will be quite helpful.


----------

